# New 24 piece and counting cage.



## kaa (Dec 15, 2010)

I just moved into an apartment and left the old cage behind, so I had to build a new cage. Well, living on the second floor of an apartment makes it a bit hard to move a large cage, so I figured I would just build the cage in the apartment. But what about when I decide to move? I threw around a few ideas, but the one I settled on was building a cage that came apart. So I built it in panels, and got some huge pieces of glass. its not finished yet, but since the tegus woke up early due to the move, I had to get the cage livable and move the gu's in. 

Pics coming soon


----------



## kaa (Dec 15, 2010)

Starting the dry fit.







Finishing up the walls.






Finishing up the ceiling. 






Finished with the dry fit.






Brought to my place and put it in the room it will stay in.






Putting it back together.






Painted and light installed.






Light






Painted and glass being installed.






finished






The dimensions are 8'x4'x6.5' I built it in my grandmas garage, and disassembled it and transported it across town, so it does come apart and is very easy to move. still have alot to do on it.


----------



## kaa (Dec 15, 2010)

Also, sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

It looks cool .. You keeping Tegus in it ??? You could sure interact with them in their enclosure... Easy to clean ... Good job !!!


----------



## kaa (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you Montana. I hadn't even thought about saying what was in it, its the tegus cage. It is easy to clean and get into to work with the tegus.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Actually you did elude to it ... Just the height looked like that for a climbing animal ..


----------



## james.w (Dec 15, 2010)

awesome cage! couple questions....is it screwed together? and why did you go so tall?


----------



## kaa (Dec 15, 2010)

It is screwed together, I went so tall so that I could get in there and clean and "play" with the tegus. It makes cleaning it extremely easy, there is no place I can't reach.


----------



## Mr Critter (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks good .


----------



## kaa (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## White_Lotus (Dec 16, 2010)

call me a sour puss..but how does your tegu get enough UV if the lights are over 6ft away and the lights have a 2ft penetration distance? It does look nice and i bet it is easy to clean =P just kinda wondering


----------



## kaa (Dec 16, 2010)

THere will be a shelf built with uv attached under it, but right now it is just screwed into the wall, I put it in after I took the pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

I guess you won`t have to tear it all apart and start over .. Is Clinton the town with the locks ??? Many years ago before I got old enough to go west I grew up in that area .. My brother still lives in Maquoketa .. And the last time I was home we watched the barges go through the locks .. I grew up in Monticello ...


----------



## kaa (Dec 16, 2010)

No, this town has nothing really.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Sounds like the town I came up in ...


----------



## kaa (Dec 16, 2010)

lol, monticello is pretty small to isnt it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Yup ... It was Clinton Iowa right on the Mississippi I was thinking of I can`t remember the town on the other side ... Monticello is a little town close to Dubuque Iowa


----------



## kaa (Dec 16, 2010)

oh. I was thinking monticello il.


----------



## Kebechet (Mar 31, 2011)

I love the walk-in enclosure idea! I'm trying to plan a larger cage for when Link grows out of his current one, and would love to build something like yours. What are the dimensions of your enclosure? Could you give me any more information on the plans for the cage?


----------

